# Liothyronine dosage increase.



## Idioglottic Spicewood (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello all. My liothyronine dose was increased from *5mcg* to *25mcg *per day. My Synthroid dose was simultaneously decreased from *137mcg* to *125mcg*. Because of my fatigue and general malaise, I had a feeling that my T3 level had dropped right before I was tested.

I have been on the the new dosages for about two months. (I have not been tested again since). I think that I feel better. But, as a lot of you know, it can be hard to tell. *What would you say are the signs of a good T3 level?* And also, *how long will it be, or should it have been, to expect a symptom clearing?*

I am taking the liothyronine in two halves: Once at about 9am, and once at about 4pm. *Is this an effective dosage schedule for those of you that have experience?*

Thank you everyone. I am aware that I can use search engines for various answers, but I wanted to get some feedback based on my specific doses.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When are you scheduled for follow up lab work?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

If you think you feel better; you are. While the T3 build up in about 72 hours, it will take time for your body to stabilize and heal. I found it took about 18 months to get on track but the good news is I kept on feeling better and better.

Opinion based on personal experience.


----------

